# Youth Pheasant Hunts



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

How many people are going to take their kids out this weekend for the state birds? Which of the wildlife areas are the best? The only one around me is the Darke County Wildlife Area and they only drop 50 birds at a time. Wouldn't mind driving a little, just looking for a SAFE place with a chance at some birds and rabbits.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

I am taking two nephews to a youth hunt sponsored by Hancock County Pheasant Forever Chapter. This group has a lunch for the kids then set 2 birds per kid out in one of the members habitat. They then supply a well trained bird dog and the owner to hunt the birds down. Not the normal hunt but I know my nephews will become bird hunters for life after the day. My son went through it as did all the kids close here. 
I am looking to borrow a couple of 20 ga guns for the day now, those nephews are candy asses, they will not shoot my 12s yet.
My hat is off to this group of Pheasant Forever they work hard for our community.
Delaware puts out a lot of birds and gets little pressure its a good drive for you.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

well i might go out but going to go after a doe friday and sat but might go sun but go to berlin a great place for birds and rabbits


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

camp beldon is a youth only public realease program, nice area lots of birds [email protected]


----------

